# a question with filter shrimps



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

what kind of food u feed ur filter shrimps like vampire and wood shrimps? i know they get food by filter water, but what they actually eat?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Filter shrimp do just that, filter the water. They typically will have more than plenty to eat in a planted tank unless you filter your water excessively with a micron filter. I've used the micro fry food in the past. That resulted in the three wood shrimp sitting up on leaves with filters extended. Very nice.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I have seen fan shrimp eat flake food before. They sit right under a hob waterfall and catch the flake food as they are coming down.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

thanks for reply. :wink:


----------

